# New Kitteh



## pixmedic

A friend of ours breeds Bengal cats and the wife decided she likes them. So....of course I had to buy one. Artemis is 9 weeks old.


----------



## limr

She's beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Jeff15

Lovely shots.....


----------



## This child

pixmedic said:


> A friend of ours breeds Bengal cats and the wife decided she likes them. So....of course I had to buy one. Artemis is 9 weeks old.


A gorgeous looking cat.  Enjoy.


----------



## SquarePeg

Loveeeee!!!  Please post daily updates on the cuteness.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## webestang64

Sweet little thing. Love cats.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

What a stunning little kitten!!!   I'm in love!   

As an aside, we're coming up to a year since the hubby found two little kittens abandoned at the dump. It was before Halloween.  Brought them home and we nursed them to health, then gave them to our retired veterinarian.   I still think about those little girls.


----------



## SquarePeg

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 249572


Love this!


----------



## jcdeboever

Beautiful markings and adorable. I wonder if their demeanor is different to domestic cats? I have seen one before, it was not very friendly and rather aggressive. Some domestic cats can be that way so I have no idea. Anyway, congrats on the gorgeous purchase.


----------



## pixmedic

jcdeboever said:


> Beautiful markings and adorable. I wonder if their demeanor is different to domestic cats? I have seen one before, it was not very friendly and rather aggressive. Some domestic cats can be that way so I have no idea. Anyway, congrats on the gorgeous purchase.


Artemis is taking a little longer to acclimate to her new home than other pets we have had in the past, and she doesn't like anyone coming up to her, but when she goes to someone on her own for pets and scratches she will purr and head-butt them. not getting any aggressive behavior, but I have been told that Bengals DO have a different personality type than regular "housecats". apparently, they are listed as "exotic pets" and not even legal to own as pets in some states. crazy.


----------



## Overread

Very very pretty kitty with stunning markings!

My understanding of Bengals is that they are a touch more wild than your average housecat. Which would fit with a cat that's perhaps a touch more cautious on your approach to them, but at the same time domestic enough to want to seek out the attention and affection from you. 
I've heard that they are generally "smarter" than regular cats; or if not smarter then more wilful and prone to "get into trouble" more so because they will push the boundaries of what they can get away with. Plus needing more entertainment/interaction to burn off their energy and such. 

I foresee many games being played and more! 


Oh also you might consider putting some shelving up around the house for the cat. Somewhere to perch up and watch the world go by below them. Might help the settling in process if the cat feels there's a place of their own up high and safe and such.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> What a stunning little kitten!!!   I'm in love!
> 
> As an aside, we're coming up to a year since the hubby found two little kittens abandoned at the dump. It was before Halloween.  Brought them home and we nursed them to health, then gave them to our retired veterinarian.   I still think about those little girls.



Rose and Sage, right? They were so sweet!

One thing I've heard about Bengals is that they have a LOT of energy, and just like some dog breeds that are kind of hyper active, they will behave less agressively as long as they have an outlet for that energy. Maybe it would be good while she's still a kitten to harness train her and then you can take her outside for walks and play time to help spend that energy.


----------



## Overread

limr said:


> Rose and Sage, right? They were so sweet!
> 
> One thing I've heard about Bengals is that they have a LOT of energy, and just like some dog breeds that are kind of hyper active, they will behave less agressively as long as they have an outlet for that energy. Maybe it would be good while she's still a kitten to harness train her and then you can take her outside for walks and play time to help spend that energy.


Having lived in the countryside with cats that could freely come and go indoors and out I often forget about walking cats! It's very much an important thing if they are going to be a house cat and from what I recall Bengals are a bit like a husky in that if you let them out they WILL roam far and wide and might well just "I'm a cat I'm off see you maybe" kind of attitude. I do seem to recall seeing some videos of them where owners built outdoor enclosures for them so that the cat could get outside without having to be on a harness, but also not just escape to the wilds.


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> Having lived in the countryside with cats that could freely come and go indoors and out I often forget about walking cats! It's very much an important thing if they are going to be a house cat and from what I recall Bengals are a bit like a husky in that if you let them out they WILL roam far and wide and might well just "I'm a cat I'm off see you maybe" kind of attitude. I do seem to recall seeing some videos of them where owners built outdoor enclosures for them so that the cat could get outside without having to be on a harness, but also not just escape to the wilds.


A catio!  I'd love to build a small one for my girls. They love that they can sit at the back door and watch the goings-on in my back yard, but they show exactly zero interest in actually going outside. I tried getting them used to harnesses, and even brought the more adventurous Zelda outside once or twice, but all she wanted to do was to get back into the house. But I think they'd love being "outside" as long as they also felt safe. 

A catio could be a great playroom for a Bengal. It could be filled with things that could be toys so they play there instead of destroying things in the house.


----------



## terri

We use the screened in porch for our catio, even though we don't have a climbing tree or toys out there for them.  But yes, they too seem really happy just to be able to watch outdoor action.  

I'd love to have an extra bedroom or area that I could use for a tree or two, put in cat beds and toys for them. 

@limr :   Yes. Rose and Sage.    The vet renamed them though.   






Le sigh!   ❤


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

What a gorgeous kitten!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 249878



Oh my god, that little face!! I'm dying 😻


----------



## terri

Those big beautiful kitteh eyes!!


----------



## Photo Lady

pixmedic said:


> A friend of ours breeds Bengal cats and the wife decided she likes them. So....of course I had to buy one. Artemis is 9 weeks old.


gorgeous...


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## This child

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


A nice furry handful.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

This child said:


> A nice furry handful.



Poor little guy was shivering and was begging for some warmth!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

Bengal!!!   ❤️


----------



## limr

Oh, the little curled up thumper peet! ❤️


----------



## pixmedic

Tucked in kitteh


----------



## terri

Look at that paw!   I would have to kiss those kitteh whiskers, too.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## SquarePeg

She is adorable


----------



## terri

What a beauty!   And growing like a weed!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## bsdunek

Love the coloring.  We lost our last Corgi last March.  Maybe a kitty should be a consideration.


----------



## RichieS

Love the pattern on the fur of the kitten


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

Peekaboo!   ❤


----------



## limr

I love how she always looks so started  🤣


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

took some photos of a guys Bengal litter today for his website.  5 kittens, 6 weeks old. cat wrangling....sheesh.
I prefer people photography, it's much easier.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mVPaCv


----------



## pixmedic

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mVMTry


----------



## pixmedic

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mVGoWm


----------



## pixmedic

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mVP9Qo


----------



## pixmedic

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2mVMkGj


----------



## pixmedic

Nap time


----------



## limr

Big old back bunny thumpers!


----------



## snowbear

Baby is tired from working hard.  Zoe has worn herself out this week, keeping the sasquatches away from the apartment.  You know, the snow brings them in.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

That picture reminds me of this meme:


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## SquarePeg

I’m crushing.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Artemis discovered the wife's heated blanket she uses on the couch and it is apparently a cat blanket now.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

So un-ladylike


----------



## otherprof

pixmedic said:


> A friend of ours breeds Bengal cats and the wife decided she likes them. So....of course I had to buy one. Artemis is 9 weeks old.


What a beauty!  I’d never even heard of that variety.


----------



## pixmedic

I guess it's time to get up


----------



## pixmedic

Kitteh with her favorite toy


----------



## terri

She kills with her beauty!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Kitteh perch


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 253910



She's all emo and "le sigh" 🤣


----------



## terri

She's saying, "I want to go home with YOU, Terri!   Meow!"   

You shall have to turn this kitten over to me immediately, Jason!


----------



## webestang64

pixmedic said:


> So un-ladylike
> 
> View attachment 253141


My cat did that the other night....I said, "Not tonight Shelby, I have a headache".


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Cat bed wasn't boxy enough


----------



## terri

awww....  

Kitteh wants what she wants!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Kitteh prefers our bed to her own


----------



## pixmedic

I....don't even know how. Or why...


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> I....don't even know how. Or why...
> View attachment 254627



Because cat.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Because cat.


Exactly!   That's always the correct answer.


----------



## pixmedic

Bengal loaf 🍞


----------



## pixmedic

Sunbathing kitteh


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Sunbathing kitteh
> View attachment 255311


Tiny giraffe kitteh! 😻


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Cat bed? Nah...folded laundry


----------



## pixmedic

Wife is stuck on the couch


----------



## limr

pixmedic said:


> Wife is stuck on the couch
> View attachment 255626



Cat paralysis! Nothing to be done until the cat decides to move.


----------



## pixmedic

Cat in a bag


----------



## snowbear

"Peeek-a-boo!"


----------



## pixmedic

Blanket shark


----------



## pixmedic

How dare you enter my closet


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

She's still so small - all eyes and ears! 😍


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Photo Lady

wow she is just precious.... lots of love and luck


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

Awwww.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

What a cutie!!!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## terri

Those big eyes!


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Those big eyes!


 And ears!!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## vintagesnaps

Awww... what a cutie.


----------



## Warhorse

Pretty kitty.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

Leggies!


----------



## Fujidave

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 261554



Total classic.


----------



## terri

A shame that she looks so stressed!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

She's so cozy!

Is she always going to be a small cat? She still looks like a kitten! Or are Bengals kind of like Maine Coons and take longer to get to full size.


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> She's so cozy!
> 
> Is she always going to be a small cat? She still looks like a kitten! Or are Bengals kind of like Maine Coons and take longer to get to full size.


im pretty sure she is just going to be a small cat.  She is less than a year old, but I don't anticipate her getting significantly bigger.


----------

